# Elgin Twin 50



## Balloontyre (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-Elgin-twin-50-/331078995685?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d15d88ee5


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2013)

This one kinda surprises me. I saw this and thought someone would jump on it. I don't really care for the gussied up Twins but considering a 60 goes for about three times this I'm just wondering what I'm missing? V/r Shawn


----------



## tesch (Dec 6, 2013)

I emailed him on the bike. He's a little vague on what's original vs. repop. "It appears all the parts are original." I'm not knowledgeable enough to know.


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2013)

tesch said:


> I emailed him on the bike. He's a little vague on what's original vs. repop. "It appears all the parts are original." I'm not knowledgeable enough to know.




******************************************


----------



## tesch (Dec 6, 2013)

catfish said:


> ******************************************




Yep. Why I will not be bidding on it.


----------



## oskisan (Dec 6, 2013)

*clarification.....*

What does this mean: 







catfish said:


> ******************************************


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2013)

oskisan said:


> What does this mean:




It means I decided not to say anything.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Just as a matter of record should anyone buy this bike here are my questions and the seller's response:

Hello,
Are there any reproduction parts on the bike? Particularly the pedals, the tank, the battery pod, or the head shroud? Thanks

Hi,
Pedals are orig with good wear. Everything is orig to the best of my knowledge. Stem is the only thing I may question. Seat recovered. Looks like fork and rack was repainted, but a very good match. Mice patina.

caveat emptor!

V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Mice patina.




What is "mice patina" ???? Does that mean mice have been going the bathroom on it????? That's a red flag to me....


----------



## slick (Dec 6, 2013)

I LOVE every inch of this bike!!! It looks to me like the bike was cobbled together with parts from different bikes when you look closely at condition of each part. Some are cleaner then others, etc.. As for repop vs. original, What parts do you guys think are repop? Tank?  Either way, i think the bike is worth the money. Even if they are repop parts, the price to add them all up would equal this. And when was the last time you saw a mens leaf spring seat for sale in ANY condition by itself???? This bike would look SICK next to my chrome, aluminum, and black speedline airflow............


----------



## JOEL (Dec 7, 2013)

Killer bike, cobbled or not IMO, and a fair price.


----------

